# Bresaola



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 27, 2013)

I been seeing lots of nice dry cure going on so im doing one.

Italian Beef Bresaola.

3.5 lbs before trim.













bres3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 27, 2013






Tad over 3.24 lbs after trim













bres4.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 27, 2013






Got my dry items ready for the spice mill. THIS RECIPE USES CURE #2

Kosher salt

Sugar

Juniper Berries

Black pepper

Thyme

Rosemary

CURE #2













bres.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 27, 2013






After the spice mill.













bres2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 27, 2013






Place beef in a container and rub the mix all over real good.

Cover and fridge for 7 days.













bres5.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 27, 2013






BBL


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looking good, can't wait to see the final sliced shots. Bresaola is high on my list of things to try!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 27, 2013)

I brought the big popcorn since we are going to have a bit of a wait!  Looks yummmmmmy.....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2013)

nepas, What cut of beef you using ??  I can't recall seeing one of those...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> nepas, What cut of beef you using ??  I can't recall seeing one of those...


Dave

Trimmed eye round.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like it's from a Wagyu beef with all the fat..


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks good nepas,  Will it be done in seven days or will you age it longer? How do you intend to cook it?

Tom


----------



## xutfuzzy (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks good!  My first bresaola turned out amazing, and pushed me over the edge to finally building my curing chamber.  Keep us updated!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looks good nepas,  Will it be done in seven days or will you age it longer? How do you intend to cook it?
> 
> Tom


after the 7 days in the fridge i will rinse the rub off pat it dry , tie then dry cure for 30-40 days. This wont get smoked or cooked.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 28, 2013)

nepas said:


> after the 7 days in the fridge i will rinse the rub off pat it dry , tie then dry cure for 30-40 days. This wont get smoked or cooked.


At what temperature will it cure/age?


----------



## squirrel (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't wait to see the finished product. I want to get in to the dry curing, but need a chamber. So, until then I'll have to live through you guys!!


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2013)

Squirrel said:


> I can't wait to see the finished product. I want to get in to the dry curing, but need a chamber. So, until then I'll have to live through you guys!!


If i can do this in my RV without a dry cure fridge, Anyone can do it without. Its not that hard.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

Day 5.













bres66.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 4, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 4, 2013)

getting pretty!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you draining the liquid off, and if so how often?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Are you draining the liquid off, and if so how often?


No not drawing the liquid off. It has cure and the rub in it. I just flip the eye in the container everyday.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> getting pretty!!!!


Yup its getting there.

Kat

These look familiar. I have 3 good friend in the Huntsville area Rocket City. Find a Star Market and get some gunpowder seasoning.













asun.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 4, 2013


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 5, 2013)

Well im jumping the gun by 1 day

Got the Bresaola out.













bres33.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 5, 2013






Rinsed and patted dry. Pretty firm eye round now













bres34.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 5, 2013






Put a tad of black pepper and thyme on it and tied it up













bres36.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 5, 2013






No in the drybagsteak bag. Should be ready by the NFL Gathering.













bres37.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 5, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks pretty.....it's very interesting watching from the "sidelines".

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2013)

Day 3
 













bres55.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 8, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Can we fast forward this thread to day 47???


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Can we fast forward this thread to day 47???


I wish.....EH


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 16, 2013)

Do you have a recipe you use for this?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 8, 2014)

nepas, did you get some final pictures of this masterpiece?


----------



## smokinpapist (Mar 3, 2016)

Dang no end pictures.


----------



## smokinpapist (Mar 20, 2016)

@nepas


----------

